# My chives are coming up!



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Spring can't be too far away, the chives that I left on my back porch last fall are poking their little green shoots out of the pot. It was minus 8 degrees wind chill this morning. Hardy little buggers.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Isn't it great! My tomatoes from over the winter are now popping with little cherry baby tomatoes and blossoms. The big ones have only got a couple of tomatoes each but they also have lots of blossoms. Can't wait until I don't have to worry about the cold nights any more.


----------

